# Please read before posting



## Shaun (12 Nov 2013)

The support forum is for technical assistance with using the site and for reporting bugs or problems.* *

Feedback, suggestions and questions about the operation of the site are welcome but please use the Contact Us form or send them directly to me via PM - please do not post them here.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

